# You know whats better than a Serpent mini??



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

*ANOTHER SERPENT MINI!!!!
*



I think i have finally reached my point of perfect setups. I now dont think il be needing any more gear for a while.

Ipower replaced my vtc - Its lighter than a VTC, Battery last 2 days. And its pretty small. I got tired of swapping batteries and charging all the time.

Current set up is 1 for Fruit flavours and 1 for dessert

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

Just for size comparison

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tai (25/7/16)

What builds are you running in the Serpent minis @Kalashnikov ? For me aromamiser v2 or Gobmin v2 are still a step ahead flavour wise


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/7/16)

Tai said:


> What builds are you running in the Serpent minis @Kalashnikov ? For me aromamiser v2 or Gobmin v2 are still a step ahead flavour wise


Both Running 0.5ohm Stainless steel claptons. Flavour is amazing at just 25Watts.. Battery for days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (25/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Both Running 0.5ohm Stainless steel claptons. Flavour is amazing at just 25Watts.. Battery for days


Are you getting and leaks and/or dry hits? Would you mind sharing a pic of your wicking please?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/7/16)

Perfect setup? No more gear for a while? Haven't we heard this before...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

Pixstar said:


> Are you getting and leaks and/or dry hits? Would you mind sharing a pic of your wicking please?


Since i got it , it only leaked once and that was due to me not putting the wick back in place after removing the build deck out 1 time. Otherwise its never leaked and no dry hits yet... Touch wood. Here is how i wick it. Quite thick but onto of the juice channel. Then i little bit just down to the first step in the juice holes. I also dont thin the wicks out like i normally would. Just cut it and lay them down

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Perfect setup? No more gear for a while? Haven't we heard this before...


lol for now i seriously am done. unless another serpent mini comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (26/7/16)

Serpent Mini + 4 wrap 2.3mm Clapton + airflow 1/4 open and 40w. 
Absolutely great !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (26/7/16)

Wicking to first step of build deck pretty much can't go wrong with leaks or dry hits. 
I fill with open airflow and have vaped up to 65w with no dry hit. 
This tank is the best flavour tank I've ever had and damn it chucks clouds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Wicking to first step of build deck pretty much can't go wrong with leaks or dry hits.
> I fill with open airflow and have vaped up to 65w with no dry hit.
> This tank is the best flavour tank I've ever had and damn it chucks clouds


Its really a good tank. I used to think i only want tanks with juice flow control. After getting this i realized this thing does not need it. My crius leaked way more even with juice flow control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (26/7/16)

How's about a 25mm Serpent Mini?

http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (26/7/16)

Franky said:


> How's about a 25mm Serpent Mini?
> 
> http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html


I see that one is a dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/16)

Franky said:


> How's about a 25mm Serpent Mini?
> 
> http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm-rta.html


At 25mm how can it be called a mini. Lol it looks cool tho but good thing none of my mods can fit 25mm....


----------

